# Compact UV or UV Tube??



## TerryG17 (May 21, 2009)

I have been told that an Arcadia D3+ 10% 23w compact UV will be more than suitable for my 34x18x18 Vivarium. I currently use Arcadia D3+ 12% in my other 6 vivs but was thinking about a change to compact bulbs for my smaller vivs, obviously trying to keep ever rising electricity costs down! I was after some thoughts or advice please as i've never used them before. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I would stick with the tubes compacts are not as good the uvb is very strong up close and very week from further away. So if your lizard is up close it risks getting too much uvb with burns and eye problems and if its too far away it risks getting no uvb at all. 
Tubes are the safer option and if you want to save on electric you can always get one of the aqua world small stater units they use less electric.


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Stick with the Tube. Nothing but bad things are said about the Compact Flourescents, they are not very good atall.


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

imginy said:


> I would stick with the tubes compacts are not as good the uvb is very strong up close and very week from further away. So if your lizard is up close it risks getting too much uvb with burns and eye problems and if its too far away it risks getting no uvb at all.
> Tubes are the safer option and if you want to save on electric you can always get one of the aqua world small stater units they use less electric.


There were problems like this with the initial batches of exo terra compact, but these have now been rectified, and the compacts are now at least as good as the tubes.

They have different uses however. In a big vivarium, for species such as beardies which need lots of UV, a tube will always be better. : victory:


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Blue Lizard Reptiles said:


> There were problems like this with the initial batches of exo terra compact, but these have now been rectified, and the compacts are now at least as good as the tubes.


Problems were reported from using compact bulbs from many companies.
And exo-terra is known for changing specs of their products without telling anyone, and if their compact UV bulb is as good as their UV tube then it's still worth nothing.


----------



## TerryG17 (May 21, 2009)

Mixed reviews again! I would only consider the arcadia d3+ . I use the arcadia tubes but the compact bulb is pretty much the same spec, in a smaller bulb and without the need to use a starter unit. Does anyone have any experience using the compacts?


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

TerryG17 said:


> Mixed reviews again! I would only consider the arcadia d3+ . I use the arcadia tubes but the compact bulb is pretty much the same spec, in a smaller bulb and without the need to use a starter unit. Does anyone have any experience using the compacts?


They are not the same spec because they work differently from each other and they contain different materials.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

If id of known better i would of bought a UV tube for my leo instead.

I got one of those Repti-glow bulbs and im having the hardest time ever finding a bulb holder for one which has the wire attatched to be used on a wall socket rather than to a house lighting system.

If anyone can help, please do!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> If id of known better i would of bought a UV tube for my leo instead.
> 
> I got one of those Repti-glow bulbs and im having the hardest time ever finding a bulb holder for one which has the wire attatched to be used on a wall socket rather than to a house lighting system.
> 
> If anyone can help, please do!




I'm not sure I understand whats the difference? Just put a plug on the end of it just make sure you get a fitting that can take the heat given off.

All the house hold bulbs I use in my vivs are in sockets that are made for 'house lighting systems' but I just put a plug on the end one wire on the blue one on the brown.

Sorry if I misunderstood I am tired : victory:


----------



## James McFish (Jul 22, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> If id of known better i would of bought a UV tube for my leo instead.
> 
> I got one of those Repti-glow bulbs and im having the hardest time ever finding a bulb holder for one which has the wire attatched to be used on a wall socket rather than to a house lighting system.
> 
> If anyone can help, please do!


I just use these:

AR Ceramic Lampholder and Bracket - Light Fittings - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Tubes and compacts both have their applications, to say one or the other is useless is just nonsense.

I use compacts for my turtles and they're perfect, turtles bask in one small area and that's where you want the UV to be concentrated, not spread all over the place like a tube would do.

If you have animals that need UV exposure wherever they go in the viv though, then a tube is clearly a better choice.

If one of them doesn't work for you then it's probably because you chose the wrong one, not because there's anything wrong with the lamp itself.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Graham said:


> Tubes and compacts both have their applications, to say one or the other is useless is just nonsense.
> 
> I use compacts for my turtles and they're perfect, turtles bask in one small area and that's where you want the UV to be concentrated, not spread all over the place like a tube would do.
> 
> ...


Graham got there first. 
Very nicely put.


Kat


----------



## TerryG17 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Graham. I am now trying to get a couple of starters for tubes. I think i would have bought a tube anyway, but it always worth checking first! The compacts seem to have improved over the last few years (arcadia NOT Repti-glo) and they seemed like a good option. i dont know if any comparisons have been done between the two??


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I only use Repti Glo compacts personally, they work very well for me and I've never had a problem, I recommend them to everyone asking what UV to use for their turts, and have never heard a complaint from any of them either.

Just picked up two new ones at the weekend, at £12.49 each they're cheap too.

From the sound of it a tube suits your requirements better though.


----------



## James McFish (Jul 22, 2010)

Graham said:


> I only use Repti Glo compacts personally, they work very well for me and I've never had a problem, I recommend them to everyone asking what UV to use for their turts, and have never heard a complaint from any of them either.
> 
> Just picked up two new ones at the weekend, at £12.49 each they're cheap too.
> 
> From the sound of it a tube suits your requirements better though.


I've been using repti glo compacts for a long time now, and have also never had a problem. : victory:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

TBH I think the only complaints I've ever heard about them were from people using them in the wrong application, but I'm not sure how you can blame the bulb or the manufacturer for that?

You wouldn't buy a Ferrari and complain about the lack of room inside, or a Transit van and complain that it wasn't fast enough would you?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

James McFish said:


> I just use these:
> 
> AR Ceramic Lampholder and Bracket - Light Fittings - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles


 
That would be perfect, although it looks as if you have to screw them to the side of the viv rather than the roof dont you, due to the shape of the bracket?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You shouldn't need a ceramic socket to hold a compact UVB, they get no hotter than an ordinary household energy saving bulb, so an ordinary straight batten holder is fine, you can get one from any DIY store for a couple of quid.










This one is a bayonet fitting, but you can get ES too which is what you'll need.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Graham said:


> You shouldn't need a ceramic socket to hold a compact UVB, they get no hotter than an ordinary household energy saving bulb, so an ordinary straight batten holder is fine, you can get one from any DIY store for a couple of quid.
> 
> image
> 
> This one is a bayonet fitting, but you can get ES too which is what you'll need.


 
Had a look in both my local B&Q's on monday night, not a single screw fitting, all of them was bayonet. 

Plus I have no idea how to wire up one of those, and darent risk it myself tbh, Im a little wary about electrics now after been electrocuted and hospitalised little over a month ago.

I did get one of these from Maplin's last week... 

ES E27 Plastic Lampholder : Mains Lampholders : Maplin

My dad got an electrician at work to wire it up for me, however the electrician said I now needed to fit a transformer to it or it will just melt. 

Which I think is total BS as none of the premade ones have a transformer on the end of them.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Im a little wary about electrics now after been electrocuted and hospitalised little over a month ago.


Ah, best you stick to off the shelf products then!

I can only think that your dad's electrician friend didn't understand what type of lamp you were using.


----------



## James McFish (Jul 22, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> Plus I have no idea how to wire up one of those, and darent risk it myself tbh, Im a little wary about electrics now after been electrocuted and hospitalised little over a month ago.


This is why I stick to off the shelf! :lol2:

I have no urge to burn down my house. 

Grahams right, and a ceramic holder is not essential, but I find these easy to use.

I screw them to the wall at the top corner of the viv, or have even bolted them into rubs!

The screw holes are at the side, but you could redrill them into the top if required. It does come with a stick on thing, but I've never trusted it!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Graham said:


> Ah, best you stick to off the shelf products then!
> 
> I can only think that your dad's electrician friend didn't understand what type of lamp you were using.


Yeah think I will, just to be on the safe side. cheers buddy :thumb:





James McFish said:


> This is why I stick to off the shelf! :lol2:
> 
> I have no urge to burn down my house.
> 
> ...


Suppose I could always screw it to the top of the viv as the screw holes are now.


and then have the bulb laying down sideways so its not hanging down in front of the glass all the time.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you use a reflector above the lamp then it won't make a great deal of difference whether it's mounted vertically or horizontally, although these lamps don't get very hot the base may get hot enough to burn an animal if it touched it, so I would recommend using a proper shade with a wire guard.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Graham said:


> If you use a reflector above the lamp then it won't make a great deal of difference whether it's mounted vertically or horizontally, although these lamps don't get very hot the base may get hot enough to burn an animal if it touched it, so I would recommend using a proper shade with a wire guard.


 
Cheers buddy, just been into my local rep store and ordered one of those arcadia ceramic clamp lamps, so i will mount it veritcally on the top of the viv.

This way I wont be able to see the enormous repti-glo bulb hanging down.

It only cost me £10 too, which is alot cheaper than what I have seen it for online.

But no need for a wire guard really, as the viv is 18 inches tall and its only for a leopard gecko so can in no way shape or form get up there to touch it.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah that's OK then, as long as it can't climb or jump up there!


----------

